# My ordeal getting my babies



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

This is what happened to me while I was getting my rats...
First off I just want to clarify I suffer from a mental disorder and I find it hard to leave the house, so I don't have the capacity to own a dog, take it out for walks etc and I read up on rats and thought they'd be the perfect in house companion for me. So I bought a temp cage (just a small animal cage, not really suitable off long term use but recommended by a breeder as a start, as they had a 3 tier cage on the way) and got excited to go and pick my new companions. I was nervous, but happy. 
Now, the problems started when I asked for the rat, bear in mind I'm 21 years old, with my mother, partner and little sister, I was ID'd by a woman. Granted, I thought, she's being responsible. But it was the way she said it. Meanwhile, a screaming child of 5 with their mother is being served just fine.. Then came the questions, harshly. She asked about my cage, I told her it was only temporary and pointed out the similar labelled 'rat cage' they had for sale. She said okay as long as it's temporary, paused, then snapped that it was too small and that I specifically needed the 100 pound cage they had on display. And that if I didn't have this one then I couldn't take them home. It seems okay enough, but the way she spoke to me was just awful. Like she'd already made up her mind about me. So, confidence knocked, I started crying. She then smirked and walked off.
I thought I was being ridiculous, but my little sister of 13 said to my mother how rude and awful she was to me, I thought I was just being silly.
It takes an awful lot for me to leave the house nowadays, and when someone treats you worse than the 8 rats they have cramped in a tiny cage, it's awful. 
So we went out, bought a bigger cage, I couldn't even walk back in the shop so my mum had to go and buy the rats for me...
I just hate people sometimes.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow that is just unacceptable. I hope you call or email their manager, THEIR boss, AND the head office. Seriously, not kidding. Unreasonable and unacceptable. Did you get the girl's name? If not have a family member go back and identify her and get a store number so you can complain higher up. I'd email this post, basically word for word with the likelihood of you ever going back to that store to the people I mentioned or read it out loud if you call the manager and ask for the head office's email. Or if you have an issue you can always have a family member read it and change the perspective. I seriously hope you actually do this, that woman and that store need to be stopped before they scare more people away from pet ownership all together.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Luckily, my mum was there and went back the next day. She spoke to the assistant manager and the manager about the whole thing, explained the situation and they told me to go back in the same day for a formal apology and some free toys for the ratties and even paid for one of them. My mum didn't even mention a name but the manager knew exactly who it was and said she would deal with it. I couldn't possibly take it higher up though, they were both so sincere and said that they hated the fact that I couldn't even return to the store to pick up the rats, and wanted me to have a pleasant experience and could tell that they had both gone to a caring home. I felt bad for them having to apologise on her behalf. I understand she was only doing her job, but apparently she's like that with a lot of customers...I don't understand how these people can be responsible for animals when they are so mean to people.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

That's outrageous! I'm glad you got an apology. The girl sounds like a bully.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you, hopefully this doesn't happen to any more people in the store purchasing animals. And indeed, I don't know why though. I'm not an aggressive person and I've always been taught to be polite regardless of the person. I just don't understand the mentality.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't feel bad for them. It's THEIR choice to keep an employee that apparently has had so many problems and is like that so often they knew exactly who it was. So many problems in the past and the fact it's an ongoing thing tells me nothing formal is going on there. Their apology was saving face and trying to do exactly what you did, keep it from going higher up the chain.She wasn't just doing her job. She was rude, a bully, condescending and who knows how many sales they've lost from people who haven't complained and just left. She SMIRKED when you started to CRY. She wasn't just being rude. She wasn't just being a know it all and unaware of how she was coming across. She actively took pleasure in causing distress. That is NOT normal human behavior. Honestly I'd have a relative go back in two weeks and if the attitude is the same I'd take it higher up. That's just me though.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I know what you mean about not wanting to go out. If not for my job, I am sure I too would remain inside as much as possible. Hopefully they make it up to you with some free loot


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

That must have been awful for you. What disgusting behavior ! My hubby and I have general anxiety and we also at times hate having to go out or deal with people, don't feel alone!


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Hmm, that's a good idea web. I'll be needing some more stuff for them in a few weeks, so I'll get my mum to go in and see how she acts with her. And you're right, it isn't normal behaviour. But why keep her working there if it's an ongoing problem?! I just don't get it! 
Dusty and furries, it's nice (well not nice for people with anxiety of course haha) to not feel as alone. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy, but it helps when people can relate and understand. I know people don't know and you can't truly understand something like anxiety or mental illness unless you have experienced it yourself, but I honestly feel like people can sense you're uncomfortable and play on it. This is why I prefer the company of animals to most people haha!


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

And also dusty, got some free food (cheap crappy stuff but I prefer to just give them a mix of stuff and veggies), treats, a few toys and they also paid for one of the rats. Iggy also has an issue with his eye (noticed it the day I brought him home) so they're paying for his vet visit tomorrow. The assistant manager has been more than lovely and extremely helpful, but I feel like that woman should be the one who is apologising and helping.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

My hubby keeps trying to get his dad to understand his GAD and ADHD ( we both have it ) but I also said to him that until someone actually experiences it, they just can't understand. It's really ****. We also prefer animals to people  life is hard!! Today's not a good day for me


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Exactly, it's good that you're with someone who can relate and understand  makes the whole ordeal so much easier. My partner has never experienced it, but he tries his best to understand. I suffer from Bipolar type 2 (which was actually misdiagnosed and undiagnosed at a younger age as ADHD) so just when he thinks he's getting his head round it, something switches and he's dealing with completely different symptoms. But he tries  and that's the most important thing. And the bad days come and go sweet, although they seem never-ending....I hope you feel better soon! I'm here if you need to talk  or if you need good vibes sending...EMAIL VIBES!! :'D


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't feel bad. There's a lady at one of the pet stores my boyfriend and I go to who is really rude as well. I can name several instances were she was super rude to us. 

Once my boyfriend and I brought in a red land crab (it was a gift for his brother from another pet store), and she asked us about the cage set up and so forth. When I told her about it she got mad and said they needed open water to swim in and could not be held on land for too long. (By the way they are land crabs and only need moist sand and a bowl of water to keep them happy.)

There was another incident with the lady when I brought in my two rats in a carrier because I did not want them to remain in my hot car. Whe my boyfriend and I came up to the register to pay for our things she proceeded to tell us, "Those better not be surrenders. I've already had to re-home a few rats this week." I told her they were not. By this time an employee was curious about Molly, my dumbo hairless. When he asked about my rat the lady told him that they get sick and die faster than normal rats and that there is nothing special about them. 

Either way, I couldn't really complain about her to a manager because she is the manager. She's switched stores several times now, and I usually try to avoid whatever store she works in like the plague.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow. That woman sounds like a total *****! Bad luck that she was the store manager....because she sounds like an absolute handful. Seems like she took on the whole 'Oh hey there, I work in a petstore therefore I know everything about animals and you know nothing' approach. I don't know why she or people like her choose jobs in customer service and animals. Also, sounds like she was super jealous of Molly!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

You get people like this in positions of power where they get on a sort of power trip. I used to work in a bar with this manager who was always belittling both the customers and staff. She used to tell me 'I wasn't the brightest', that I was a blonde bimbo and would shout at all the staff for the smallest of things. She was a horrible ugly woman inside and out. I think she was unhappy with her lot in life and took it out on everyone around her.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm also bipolar. But I come off as a raving ***** most of the time when people are rude or stupid. If someone where to talk to me like that I would snap. I try to be polite to keep things civil but if a manager asked me if I was surrendering my babies like that I would have flipped. Then I would have told her to shut her mouth if she doesn't know what she's talking about. Of course we have several pet stores here and I'm not worried about being banned from one lol.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Kitter, I just don't get why these people have to take everything out on those around them. We've probably all went through some terrible and troubling times in our lives, but most of us just grin, bear it and get on with our lives. Or even if we don't, we at least make some sort of concious effort to not involve those around us and make them as miserable as ourselves, which is exactly what she seemed to be doing. I have never understood people who feel the need to do that. Granted, we all snap at people sometimes, but it's usually with good reason or really can't be helped. I'm pretty sure these people are totally devoid of empathy.
And Zabora, I completely get where your coming from. When the high days are there, my fuse is maybe 5 mm long and everything and anything has me off on an anger fit, but sometimes I think it can be useful in some situations, as some people need it to be taken down a touch. Everyone needs a bipolar friend for those tricky store clerks and arrogant people who think they're better than everyone else haha!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I reckon it also stems from a sheer lack of self awareness. They must be very unhappy people - think of all the negativity they must get back from whoever they interact with.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol you said it dokkajane! I just don't have that filter that most people do that tells them to not say what they are thinking. I'm like House M.D. I guess. I say what I feel. My husband has learned how to handle me on the different days (I refuse to medicate again) and I have learned to just let stuff go. It was a struggle at first but our animals have helped us to love eachother more.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Indeed, what's the point of being so abrasive, just to have it thrown back at you, to then be in this constant negative loop. It's crazy! Just causing unhappiness for themselves and then complain about everyone else because of their own actions. They make a generalisation of people due to the way people react to their mannerisms, which is highly appropriate from the receiving end of these people, but then go on to blame others for said unhappiness. If they aren't willing to break the cycle themselves, then they will remain negative. But usually these people are too set in their ways, which is quite sad really...

Zabora, are you sure you don't want to medicate? Not even with some VICODIN? haha but no, I think it's a quality most people lack, yet not always deemed as socially acceptable and with this mental illness, we may come off a bit harsher than intended, as it all seems to spill out at once in very, very shouty words. I wanna give you mega kudos for the non-medicating, I'm in the same boat and I know that **** ain't easy. Animals are so good with picking up our feelings and can be little saviours some days. I'm glad your hubby helps you too, I'm glad you don't have to face this alone...but you are doing amazing by the sounds of things so big ups!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

dokkajane said:


> Exactly, it's good that you're with someone who can relate and understand  makes the whole ordeal so much easier. My partner has never experienced it, but he tries his best to understand. I suffer from Bipolar type 2 (which was actually misdiagnosed and undiagnosed at a younger age as ADHD) so just when he thinks he's getting his head round it, something switches and he's dealing with completely different symptoms. But he tries  and that's the most important thing. And the bad days come and go sweet, although they seem never-ending....I hope you feel better soon! I'm here if you need to talk  or if you need good vibes sending...EMAIL VIBES!! :'D


Thanks dokkajane! I don't know what's better or worse though, someone who doesn't understand but tries to or someone who knows exactly but when you're both having a bad day and too wrapped up in your own stuff to step out and help the other it's just exhausting. Some days really do seem to be never- ending...but we do go on. My mom passed away in Feb this year and I really missed her this morning. I'm 43 now and she was only in the last couple of years starting to understand me. We found out she had cancer and within 3 weeks she was gone. But she told me to stand tall. I try remember that on the bad days. Still wish I could just curl up in a ball though and never get out of bed. Really helps to talk to someone who can understand. Sometimes one can feel so alone in this world full of people...and you don't wanna talk you know? That's why I love my ratties so much. Thanks for the good vibes and understanding!


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah I get what you mean, both have their pros and cons, but at least you're not alone. Granted, it is so hard when you both have bad days, but being in your own company on the low days can be so much worse. Yet sometimes, some alone time is good. Gah, honestly, you can have this s**t your whole life and still not figure out what the h**l to do with it xD And I'm so sorry about your mum sweet, I really am. It sounds like she really cared about you. And anytime  I'm like, the fountain of online vibes haha! Hang in there lovely, it'll get better x


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you soooo much for that. You're a honey. Had a good cry tonight, circumstances don't change but it helps to get it all out sometimes. Also ate a whole slab of chocolate then read your post feel calmer now


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Like I said before, anytime lovely! And it is soooo needed sometimes, crying plus chocolate hahaha! It has mystical happy magic in it I swear


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Absolutely.... Some kind of magic. Thanks honey


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry I didn't get back sooner Dokka. I think they don't deal with it because a lot of managers are people too, and they don't like confrontation. She could be good at sales, experienced, or their turnover rate is high enough it gets them a black mark if she leaves. Turnover IS something they're graded on. It's much easier for some stores to write off a few items than deal with the mess of reprimands or firings. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

It's fine web! And that makes too much sense. Seriously, I absolutely despise big business. I have no idea how this woman can sell anything to anyone. See, this is what I don't understand, they are a pet store, a large one at that, who 'pride' themselves on customer service and animal welfare. Yet, I know a few people who have had horrible experiences there with trying to buy something, buying animals with serious health problems, even selling pregnant rats and claiming it's 'not their problem', or asking to take the kittens 'off their hands' when they're around 8 weeks old to resell for profit. This same store buys their animals from rodent farms (which is pretty much the only reason I do, will ever buy animals from large pet stores as this is the best chance at life they'll get) which are either frozen for feed or sent off to here there and everywhere to their fish tank cage, where if they're lucky enough, a nice person will come along and give them the chance they deserve. And if they get too 'old', sick and undesirable? They're sent back to the rodent farms to be sent off as feed or hit off a wall in a sock at the back of the store (seriously, my old college tutor worked there and told me horror stories), then claims that because your cage is not specifically from them or the food is not their brand, that you are unworthy as a pet owner. Yet, like I mentioned before, they sell to screaming kids and their mothers no issue at all. But someone like myself, an animal lover, who will keep these animals for their whole life and treat them with love and respect, is declined the animals all because the woman I happened to ask formed an opinion/was a bully/or just plain didn't want to get off her a*s and sort the poor rats out. Why on earth make all these claims and then contradict themselves with the truth behind their stores? And then not even deny the fact when brought to their attention? I think it's wrong that their employees know where these animals come from, but deny good people the chance to be pet owners, when in reality, they may be self-acclaimed 'pet lovers' but I myself could not be paid by a company who treats their animals so badly and lies through its teeth about animal welfare. Ugh sorry for the rant I just really get peeved about this stuff.


----------

